# Länge einer Integerzahl bestimmt



## NightmareVirus (11. Dez 2006)

Hallöchen...

mal ne ganz einfache Frage:

Gibts einen Befehl mit dem man die Anzahl der Ziffern einer Intergerzahl bestimmen kann?  also so ähnlich wie length() bei einem String?


----------



## Roar (11. Dez 2006)

nein, aber mit bisschen mathematik und grips kriegt man das auch fix selber hin...


----------



## NightmareVirus (11. Dez 2006)

vielleicht   


log10(zahl) + 1




das könnte klappen

danke für den tipp mein hirn ein zu schalten  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## BlackReloaded (11. Dez 2006)

Also da Int ein Primärerdatentyp ist kann es gar keine Funktionen hierzu geben.

Man hääte es mit der klasse integer versuchen können, aber in der Doc lässt sich nichts finden, oder ihc war zu blind 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/java/lang/Integer.html


----------



## SnooP (11. Dez 2006)

nee... dann hätte Roar das schon gesagt  ... aber die Lösung ist doch schon optimal würd ich fast sagen. Manchmal ist die jute alte Schulmathe auch noch für was gut 

auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser, als das ganze in nen String umzuwandeln und dann length() zu machen, falls jemand auf diese Idee kommen sollte


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nee... dann hätte Roar das schon gesagt  ... aber die Lösung ist doch schon optimal würd ich fast sagen. Manchmal ist die jute alte Schulmathe auch noch für was gut
> 
> auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser, als das ganze in nen String umzuwandeln und dann length() zu machen, falls jemand auf diese Idee kommen sollte



Also die Idee mit int in String wandeln und auf .lenth aberfragen finde ich gar nicht so abwägig!


----------



## SnooP (11. Dez 2006)

das klingt auch auf dem ersten Blick unheimlich schön... und wenn es nur ne wirklich schnelle Kiste sein soll, dann - who cares  - würd' ich auch machen... - aber wenn man das ständig braucht und die Methode häufig aufgerufen wird, ist der Logarithmus vorzuziehen, weil es einfach unheimlich viel schneller ist...


----------

